# Overweight & Pregnant



## luvbunsazzle

I knew weight was a problem in pregnancy etc, but after being told at my booking in i had a high bmi of 39 and needed to see a consultant it really got to me.

After seeing the consultant for the first time yesterday, it made my fears worse, the fact she said i have high risk of having gestational diabetes and pre eclampsia, how they often wont do epidurals or give general anethetics to over weight people.

I just dont know what to do with myself.

Hmmmm, any overweight or so called overweight pregnancy ladies out there, and how did you all cope.


----------



## darkheaven77

they sound nice ppl then hun im currently 18 and a half stone and 5foot 7 i have had c sections and operations being this big im currently on my 5th baby i havent ever had gestational diabetes but i did have preclamsia when i was 16 and weighed 11 stone ppl do have some problems in dif arias touch wood i have never had probs i was put on clomid by a fertility clinic because i used to be on the deppo pro vera contraceptive injections and stopped me oving but thats it i know the nhs are refusing treatment to ppl thinking its gonna get them to lose weight but it doesnt there cruel bullies and need to be stopped im here if u ever need a chat :hug:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Thanks hunn, it means alot, it just really puts a dampner on things. Im keeping fingers crossed everything is ok, and i have a somewhat happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## darkheaven77

luvbunsazzle said:


> Thanks hunn, it means alot, it just really puts a dampner on things. Im keeping fingers crossed everything is ok, and i have a somewhat happy and healthy 9 months.

you will be fine dont let the shits put you down there are loads of big ladies on here and there doing fine well the ones i know are lol :rofl:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

I'm a chubby mummy too and i have had about 4 diabetes tests cos they was convinced my size would give me it and *touch wood* they have all been clear. I'm sure we're not the biggest women in the world to have babies eh. Lots of luck for your pregnancy xXx


----------



## bigbelly2

hi ya, 

im a self confessed chubster same bmi as you 39 and i have had to see a consultant, however, they have been very good and ust said that due to my bmi i have to go to the hospital delivery suite and not the midwife led unit, i know they have to write in your notes if you are over 18stone as you will need a different bed *that was the bit that bought it home for me* i have had my gtt test and it came back fine, i have had a previous pregnancy and was fine with that but the last few days i started having signs of pre eclempsia, luckily maddy came early and it all sorted itself out, there are so many other people that are bigger and the things the can do are far bigger than the things they cant...yes we should have a lower bmi but we havent so they have to deal with it...

good luck and keep smiling

h x


----------



## Doodles

I'm on the plump side too, my bmi is 33. So far my weight has only been mentioned once and that was when I was feeling a little breathless and the midwife reccomended I should focus on my diet and do more exercise (it was a bit cheekcy cos the midwife was quite Umpa Lumpa shaped herself!!!). But I wouldnt worry, I too have seen a consultant and she was lovely, just did the routine checks and said I dont need to se her again, so just relax and enjoy your pregnancy


----------



## lifeguard

It is true that our risk is a little higher. But if you do some research it's not like now your risk is 90% or anything crazy like that - it's just plain & simple a LITTLE higher. 

What is more important is how healthy you are & that you are doing all the good things to keep yourself & your baby healthy. 

Lots of women with high BMI's have healthy babies every year with no problems. 

As for the bull about not giving you anaesthetic or epidural --- I've yet to know anyone that is true for. Plus, if they need to section you they need to do something - they can't very well pull both options off the table. 

Get a new consultant - someone who is more sensitive. And try googling "plus size pregnancy" - there are some good resources out there.


----------



## MommytoRyan

Hey Ladies 
I too am a chubby mommy. However I did loose weight since my last pregnancy. I started my last pregnancy at 233lbs and only gained 11lbs in 40 weeks. I did not have gestation diabedies or pre eclampsia. I did end up an emergency c-section but it had nothing to do with my weight. I had fetal distress due to a placental infarct. This pregnancy I am 186lbs to start, so hopefully I can gain only the 11 or so pounds again haha.. wishful thinking!


----------



## PitBullMommy

I'm overweight too. They made me take an early GD test (negative) and a normally timed one (also negative) cause they were "POSITIVE" I was going to end up with it (and it runs in my family on top of being fat!). I haven't had any BP or GD problems. I haven't heard anything about not getting to use medications for pain just cause I'm overweight..that sounds...mean! I don't want them to begin with but...dang, that sounds MEAN! I'm sure everything will be fine for you!


----------



## darkheaven77

bigbelly2 said:


> hi ya,
> 
> im a self confessed chubster same bmi as you 39 and i have had to see a consultant, however, they have been very good and ust said that due to my bmi i have to go to the hospital delivery suite and not the midwife led unit, i know they have to write in your notes if you are over 18stone as you will need a different bed *that was the bit that bought it home for me* i have had my gtt test and it came back fine, i have had a previous pregnancy and was fine with that but the last few days i started having signs of pre eclempsia, luckily maddy came early and it all sorted itself out, there are so many other people that are bigger and the things the can do are far bigger than the things they cant...yes we should have a lower bmi but we havent so they have to deal with it...
> 
> good luck and keep smiling
> 
> h x

i have never heard of ur weight being put in ur notes as needing a bigger bed i always have normal beds so does hubby and hes 22 stone thats weird


----------



## bigbelly2

yup its a seperate sheet of paper (a yellow one) i have in my notes and a risk assesment with other details on their relating to restricted movement etc

made me a bit embarassed

h x


----------



## GuernseyGirl

I'm overweight too. This is my second pregnancy. 

First time everything was fine! This time, so far, so good! I have to have a GTT at 28 weeks. Had my 20 weeks scan today and obs told me to be careful about weight gain....I actually lost about 1/2 stone during the first few weeks and have put it back on, so I'm really only the same as before I got pregnant.....so far anyway! 

I guess it's not ideal having a high BMI but it's too late now to be made to feel guilty about it. Just take good care of yourself and your baby - all the best to you x


----------



## darkheaven77

bigbelly2 said:


> yup its a seperate sheet of paper (a yellow one) i have in my notes and a risk assesment with other details on their relating to restricted movement etc
> 
> made me a bit embarassed
> 
> h x

ive never had one of those or had to use a diff bed that is a weird one tho wonder if its just some hospitals ?


----------



## emmajane

That is horrible! I can't believe they spoke to you like that. I have a high BMI (in 40's I think) and got a negative on GTT - in actual fact blood sugar was lower than normal levels and although I have had to have extra scans, the baby is doing really well and is on track for normal size etc. I have met with the Anaesthetist (?) and she was great. Whilst she said she there was a slightly increased risk for epidural and general anaesthetic, the risk was minimal and gave me some practical suggestions ie:ask for epidural slightly earlier than you ideally might want so that they have some extra time to put it in and the need for the general anaesthetic is reduced. 

I hope all goes well for you. Don't let them make you feel bad. 
x


----------



## pocahontas35

I am a plus size woman as well. With my last pg, I changed drs. the first day. I went to my appt. and when asked how I was doing I said I felt lousy from m/s. the lady had the nerve to tell me that was ok since I didn't need to gain any weight any way. I left that day and changed drs. It is hard enough being overweight without being pg and told you are "not normal" or that things won't be as easy. I think people are still expected to be too thin for normal. What is most important is that you feel good about yourself and are healthy. Just b/c you may be bigger doesn't mean that you will automatically have problems.


----------



## cuddles314

I too am a bigger mumma, lol, and was size 18-20 before I got pregnant. However everyone I have seen so far has been fine, and not rude at all about my weight, I guess I've been lucky.  Maybe it's cause I have polycystic ovaries, which has caused my weight to fluctuate for several years.
And all my tests have always come back fine, blood sugar is textbook perfect, as is blood pressure, so they can't very well tell me off if all is fine.
And if any body is rude to me then I shall certainly tell them where to go. :grr:
Try not to let it get to you hun, some people are just totally insensitive and ignorant. Next time somebody makes an inappropriate comment to you hun, just say " well at least I know my bubs is gonna be nice and warm and snug inside my *chubby* belly, thank you very much!" :smug:
xxx


----------



## masi

I've got quite a high bmi too, and i'm sick of been made to feel guilty. I want to enjoy been pregnant, and am sick of all the scaremongering on tv, and in the papers. I know it's not ideal, but i'm sick of being made to feel like i'm such a strain on the NHS when i'm perfectly healthy. I was surprised that they put my weight, and bmi on my handheld notes, they also put that i had mental health problems, just because i had PND for a brief time after my youngest was born. I hope i don't lose my notes i sound like a right beauty!!:rofl:


----------



## darkheaven77

masi said:


> I've got quite a high bmi too, and i'm sick of been made to feel guilty. I want to enjoy been pregnant, and am sick of all the scaremongering on tv, and in the papers. I know it's not ideal, but i'm sick of being made to feel like i'm such a strain on the NHS when i'm perfectly healthy. I was surprised that they put my weight, and bmi on my handheld notes, they also put that i had mental health problems, just because i had PND for a brief time after my youngest was born. I hope i don't lose my notes i sound like a right beauty!!:rofl:

you gotta love the nhs tho after all who else would make you feel so crap about your self lol the things i love are the overweight doctors telling me to lose the weight pmsl i told one to look in the mirror as he looked bigger than me i was told we wasnt discussing his health just mine the cheek of it lol my asthma nurse says being over weight does not make you unhealthy and thats so true so ppl are just desighned dif and the nhs really needs to wake up to its stupid ideas of telling ppl what they can and cant do in life there bloody control freaks life is to be enjoyed not being told off as if your a little child soz feel better now :rofl:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Thank-you to all who have replied to this thread. It means so much to know i have support from people and others in similar situations.

Im getting on with things now and reading through all your stories makes me feel that i am normal, and i am me, my baby isn't going to be loved any different because i have some chubb.

Hope your all doing well. I have midwife on Thursday so will keep you posted on what she has to say about things.


----------



## Soon2BMomiOf4

hey hun i dunno how big you are but i think my BMI is higher then yours...i was 250lbs and 5'2 when i got pregnant with my last baby and noone once said anything about how over weight i was at my ob office. i did not end up with Gestational Diabetes or Pre-eclampsia or any other health problems. and i got an epidural. this time around i am still 5'2 and about 235 - 240lbs. 

just make sure you watch what you eat no you dont have to go nuts over what your eatting just make sure that you do work in some healthy stuff and dont eat too much of the not so good for ya stuff and drink ALOT of water i mean ALOT i lost 22lbs in the begining of my last pregnancy and only gained 8 of it back in the end. you will be okay just remember not everyone knows exactly what is best for you and your baby only YOU can make that decision. 


Terri
Proud Mommy 2
Jazmyn, Kyeliegh, & Vanessa
Baby #4 EDD 1/15/09​


----------



## boohoo87

Hello -

Im also overweight and pregnant im 10 weeks today and sooo worried about my first midwife appointment , all i keep reading is how the NHS think over weight mothers to be are a waste of space , how we need bigger beds etc etc, Im around 18 stone and just so scared about everything as im overweight and tips or support would be great !
I mean i pay my National insurance and my tax why am i an different?
Im worried please any personal expereicen would be great to hear x:nope:


----------



## Dizzy321

I have had a high BMI with both of my pregnancys and consultant care, had no probs with pre aclampsia or diabetes....feel free to PM me if you want to chat x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I was told i had see a consultant at my first bookin in appt as my BMI was 35. It didnt make me feel great, it got to me for a while. My weighin in at first appt was 15st4. So i thought id like get that down to 15 and i did. I went for the consultant appt after scan was waste of time and was completely pointless. Only thing really getting to me this time is spd pain :(


----------



## Bam

My BMI was 49. I'm lucky enough to have an OB that doesn't care about that. The only time he's mentioned my weight at all was this past appointment because I put on 5lbs in 3 weeks... and the only reason he brought it up is because I put it on too fast. I'm still below the "normal" weight gain for being this far along. I also do not have GD or preeclampsia. As a matter of fact, every time I go in they comment on how perfect my blood pressure is.

I think some doctors don't LIKE to give overweight women epidurals and general anesthesia because, in the case of epidurals, it can be harder, in some cases, to find the vertebrae in the back to go through. HOWEVER, a good anesthesiologist will know how to compensate for this (and for weight, in the case of general anesthesia) and will medicate you appropriately.

Don't worry, there's a lot more of us out here than there seems. ;)

Here's a good website I've gotten some info from:
https://www.plus-size-pregnancy.org/


----------



## gills8752

Every single appointment I've had with either the gp or midwives, my weight has been mentioned in one way or another. BUT they tell me not do anything about it whilst pregnant (which is understandable) but why mention it every single time then! grrr. I'm starting to think I should try lose weight before the baby come to help prevent any complications during the birth!
Pre-Preg I was 11st6 & 5ft5 which makes my bmi 25.6 according to nhs calculator. I'm now around 12 stone yet I get lectured at every appointment.


----------



## Maffie

Im waiting to see an anaesthetist just in case I need a general or a spinal but the main reason for this is because the meds I inject I cant have a spinal without a 12 hour gap and with a general there may be issues as I have asthma. They have wrote my bmi on my notes but no one as made me feel bad about my weight at all.


----------



## belleii

Hi everyone, I'm 31 on my 4th baby and i am nearly 19st. I started off as a size 16 and weighing 12st as i'm 6ft tall and after each baby and a car accident my weight has kepted going up.


----------



## angelae36

gills8752 said:


> Every single appointment I've had with either the gp or midwives, my weight has been mentioned in one way or another. BUT they tell me not do anything about it whilst pregnant (which is understandable) but why mention it every single time then! grrr. I'm starting to think I should try lose weight before the baby come to help prevent any complications during the birth!
> Pre-Preg I was 11st6 & 5ft5 which makes my bmi 25.6 according to nhs calculator. I'm now around 12 stone yet I get lectured at every appointment.

You're being hassled for your weight?!
I'm speechless!
To my mind you are not overweight with a BMI of 25.6 but then again I think the whole BMI thing is totally wrong and misleading.

Don't worry about your weight (I wish I weighed what you do!):hugs:
If a lady is overweight the risk of complications is only _higher_ than that of a skinny minney, not guaranteed to happen!


----------



## Wendyk07

I have the same BMI as you and havent even seen a consultant. MW took my weight at my booking appt and nothing has been mentioned since. Sounds like you need to change your consultant to one that doesnt discriminate. My anaesthetist friend said that as long as they can feel the spine and locate the correct disk space then there is no medical reason for you being refused an epidural. 

Dont fret just change your consultant, you are perfectly within your rights to do so and i definately would if i were in your shoes.

Good luck.

:hugs:


----------



## catty_smith

I've gone from being a size 14 to a not size 14! I don't actually know what "official" size I am as I'm wearing stuff from a 16 to an 18. Anyway, I've put on 2 1/2 stone so far *SIGH* and although I've not been stuffing my face this pregnancy it's made bugger all difference to my weight gain. This time I've not really been active at all so I'm guessing that's how the weight has decided to stick to me like evil.

My first pregnancy, however, I was in need of a police escort to leave the house. I put on (from my lightest after suffering morning sickness to my heaviest the day baby was due) about 5 1/2 stone! Last pregnancy I put on about 3 stone. During none of these have I ever had any problem. They've just changed the way that they do things now and don't bother writing down your weight at appointments now. The doctor did weigh me last time just as a check up and told me with a smile I'd put on a "nice amount of weight" I could have kissed him. So then I had a wispa gold to celebrate.....

I don't think it's really that much of an issue unless you're bmi is well up in the 40s. BMI is hard to work out as a true measurement during pregnancy anyway, as the average woman has 2 stone of baby and gore to come out at birth anyway.


----------



## gills8752

catty_smith said:


> I've gone from being a size 14 to a not size 14! I don't actually know what "official" size I am as I'm wearing stuff from a 16 to an 18. Anyway, I've put on 2 1/2 stone so far *SIGH* and although I've not been stuffing my face this pregnancy it's made bugger all difference to my weight gain. This time I've not really been active at all so I'm guessing that's how the weight has decided to stick to me like evil.
> 
> My first pregnancy, however, I was in need of a police escort to leave the house. I put on (from my lightest after suffering morning sickness to my heaviest the day baby was due) about 5 1/2 stone! Last pregnancy I put on about 3 stone. During none of these have I ever had any problem. They've just changed the way that they do things now and don't bother writing down your weight at appointments now. The doctor did weigh me last time just as a check up and told me with a smile I'd put on a "nice amount of weight" I could have kissed him. So then I had a wispa gold to celebrate.....
> 
> I don't think it's really that much of an issue unless you're bmi is well up in the 40s. BMI is hard to work out as a true measurement during pregnancy anyway, as the average woman has 2 stone of baby and gore to come out at birth anyway.

I wonder where you are, hope you're not in Ellon, cos I'll be miffed if I'm getting jip and you're not when we're around the same!! :lol: 
I'm not awfully active and starting to worry about putting on too much weight, but never have the motivation to do anything about it, and no one to do it with :shrug:


----------



## catty_smith

gills8752 said:


> catty_smith said:
> 
> 
> I've gone from being a size 14 to a not size 14! I don't actually know what "official" size I am as I'm wearing stuff from a 16 to an 18. Anyway, I've put on 2 1/2 stone so far *SIGH* and although I've not been stuffing my face this pregnancy it's made bugger all difference to my weight gain. This time I've not really been active at all so I'm guessing that's how the weight has decided to stick to me like evil.
> 
> My first pregnancy, however, I was in need of a police escort to leave the house. I put on (from my lightest after suffering morning sickness to my heaviest the day baby was due) about 5 1/2 stone! Last pregnancy I put on about 3 stone. During none of these have I ever had any problem. They've just changed the way that they do things now and don't bother writing down your weight at appointments now. The doctor did weigh me last time just as a check up and told me with a smile I'd put on a "nice amount of weight" I could have kissed him. So then I had a wispa gold to celebrate.....
> 
> I don't think it's really that much of an issue unless you're bmi is well up in the 40s. BMI is hard to work out as a true measurement during pregnancy anyway, as the average woman has 2 stone of baby and gore to come out at birth anyway.
> 
> I wonder where you are, hope you're not in Ellon, cos I'll be miffed if I'm getting jip and you're not when we're around the same!! :lol:
> I'm not awfully active and starting to worry about putting on too much weight, but never have the motivation to do anything about it, and no one to do it with :shrug:Click to expand...

Oooh just up the road from you near Cruden Bay! It's good care here, I'm hoping if all is as well as it seems I'll be able to just go to Peterhead to have this one as the maternity unit is fantastic there (probably the only part of the place that is!) For my last 2 babies I was at Aberdeen and then got transfered but that's because I had and thought I was going to have (number 2 came too fast!!) an epidural.

If it makes you feel better I've been lazy as buggery this time. Morning sickness wipes out anything fro the first few months, then trying to get active again is a bit of a thought. I know the weight I've put on this time is purely from not doing very much at all rather than stuffing my face, as I've not been nearly as hungry. I promise myself most days I'll go for a gentle 1/2 hour wobble, but just end up having an afternoon nap instead :blush:


----------



## happygal

hi, im a pre preg size 24-26 and ive got a bmi in the 40's. im really worried about how the pregnancy will be. ive never had any probs with blood pressure and apart from being a bit lazy :blush: im fairly healthy im just really starting to worry x


----------



## Drazic<3

Im a 16-18 on the bottom and 14-16 on top and only 4 weeks pregnant. When I saw the nurse she didn't seem concerned as my blood pressure was very good. Just said to make sure I get lots of salad and veggies.


----------



## gills8752

catty_smith said:


> gills8752 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> catty_smith said:
> 
> 
> I've gone from being a size 14 to a not size 14! I don't actually know what "official" size I am as I'm wearing stuff from a 16 to an 18. Anyway, I've put on 2 1/2 stone so far *SIGH* and although I've not been stuffing my face this pregnancy it's made bugger all difference to my weight gain. This time I've not really been active at all so I'm guessing that's how the weight has decided to stick to me like evil.
> 
> My first pregnancy, however, I was in need of a police escort to leave the house. I put on (from my lightest after suffering morning sickness to my heaviest the day baby was due) about 5 1/2 stone! Last pregnancy I put on about 3 stone. During none of these have I ever had any problem. They've just changed the way that they do things now and don't bother writing down your weight at appointments now. The doctor did weigh me last time just as a check up and told me with a smile I'd put on a "nice amount of weight" I could have kissed him. So then I had a wispa gold to celebrate.....
> 
> I don't think it's really that much of an issue unless you're bmi is well up in the 40s. BMI is hard to work out as a true measurement during pregnancy anyway, as the average woman has 2 stone of baby and gore to come out at birth anyway.
> 
> I wonder where you are, hope you're not in Ellon, cos I'll be miffed if I'm getting jip and you're not when we're around the same!! :lol:
> I'm not awfully active and starting to worry about putting on too much weight, but never have the motivation to do anything about it, and no one to do it with :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh just up the road from you near Cruden Bay! It's good care here, I'm hoping if all is as well as it seems I'll be able to just go to Peterhead to have this one as the maternity unit is fantastic there (probably the only part of the place that is!) For my last 2 babies I was at Aberdeen and then got transfered but that's because I had and thought I was going to have (number 2 came too fast!!) an epidural.
> 
> If it makes you feel better I've been lazy as buggery this time. Morning sickness wipes out anything fro the first few months, then trying to get active again is a bit of a thought. I know the weight I've put on this time is purely from not doing very much at all rather than stuffing my face, as I've not been nearly as hungry. I promise myself most days I'll go for a gentle 1/2 hour wobble, but just end up having an afternoon nap instead :blush:Click to expand...

Hehe - I've got lazy recently too...woke up this morn with horrendous pain in my hip and right side of my pelvis so have done sweet fa today. and am away to have chips and curry sauce for tea! :blush::haha:


----------



## angelae36

I have a BMI of 40 and while not a lot has been mentioned about my weight I have come up against a fair amount of negativity on account of me not "behaving" myself.

By that I mean I am having/want a homebirth but of course having a high BMI puts us in the "high risk" catagory so I am having to put up a real fight.
Couple that with my refusal to have the GTT, see the aneasthatist and refusing the Aniti D I am meeting a lot of opposition. Not to mention all the hassle and negativity is causing issues with my BP. Although it's not dangerously high it isn't at 120/70 either!
I have been told all along I will definately need an epidural (over my dead body!), have a huge baby, need a cesarean and bleed badly afterwards as my uterus will not contract down properly. Really supportive eh?!

Then last week at the hospital (34 week check) the useless Dr. measured me at 40 weeks - how a baby can grow over 6cm in 2 weeks I don't know - so they now want me to go back for a growth scan and see the consultant/lackie again.

All I'm trying to say is us with a high BMI like to think that we are normal, the medical profession will if you are unlucky and stubborn, try and tell you differently.
Trust your instincts, do your research and however you want your pregnancy and birth to go stick to your guns!!


----------



## SmileyShazza

I must admit I worry about this as I am overweight and my BMI is high. My weight isn&#8217;t actually that high but I am short at only 4ft 11&#8221; so of course this then means I end up with a high BMI through being dealt the short straw in the height department 

I have tried and tried and tried (before getting my BFP) to lose weight and nothing I seem to do worked. I am worried about my weight as it is and I&#8217;m also worried about putting on lots of weight during pregnancy so I am making sure that I eat as well as I can and I&#8217;m going to try and do plenty of moderate exercise.

I haven&#8217;t had any doctors appointments yet as only got my BFP this week but I have to admit I am dreading in case they bring up the issue of my weight. To be honest there isn&#8217;t much I can do about losing weight now so I&#8217;m just going to have to try my hardest to regulate what I&#8217;m putting in to my body (which I would&#8217;ve done even if I was a size 8 anyway) If anyone dares to be an a*se to me because of my weight I am going to do my best to stand up for myself.

BMI is all a load of cobblers anyway! I just hope I get a supportive doctor and midwife when it comes down to it.


----------



## LauraRose

Hi, I have a BMI of 33 but I was about a 26/28 before I got pregnant with my 1st baby, this year I've tried to lose the weight its just so hard to find the time with a baby and also, find the cash to join a gym I can't believe how expensive joining a gym is!! £25 a month could buy a good little pile of presents for my son at christmas or go towards buying a cot for this lo when he/she comes. 
My midwife told me I needed to lose weight so this baby doesn't get fat (how that works i dont know) anyway im not too concerned about my weight. I'm going to enjoy my pregnancy and let the baby crave whatever he/she wants within reason ofcourse lol. 
I don't think anyone who's pregnant should really stress about losing weight, not too much anyway, stress is not good for baby. I'll lose the weight after the babies born and when I feel up to it.


----------



## Mocha

I thought BMI doesn't factor in things like bone density and muscle mass? 

There're lots of sites on plus-size pregnancy. Check out this article: https://www.pregnancy.org/article/plus-size-pregnancy-can-be-healthy


----------



## JessiHD

I have been referred to a consultant because of my BMI and the fact that they took my BP just before my first scan and I was panicking. When I saw the doctor last week, he said nothing negative just that he thought I had been referred to him because of my BP (now back to normal) and that as my BMI was over 35 I would be offered the GTT if I wanted it! I have said yes to it because I think its a good idea to have what's on offer. The doctor said that I was obviously fit and well, and that I'd be classified as 'boring' because I wasn't high risk or complicated! I haven't been offered any extra scans or anything, just going back to seeing the community midwife. I'm really sorry that you other ladies have been treated so nastily.


----------



## beahlee

Hi there. i see this date was form a long time ago. but i have just found out quite unexpectedly that im preganant and im very overweight. So i was wondering how you got on and did you get anyother feedback ? obviously you woud dhave already had your baby by now - so congratualtions!
cheers, leah


----------



## beahlee

im a 24-26 and wondering how you got on ?


----------



## CaliGinger

We've got another thread going for plus size pregnancy, please feel welcome to join in. plus size pregnancy


----------

